

Surface RT vs. iPad: A Comparison - gspyrou
http://www.jeffblankenburg.com/2012/10/17/surface-rt-vs-ipad-a-comparison/

======
jeffblankenburg
I'm glad to see that $15 is what we're getting hung up over. My apologies for
the misunderstanding.

------
super_mario
Also PDF reader is built into iOS. There is also iBooks and Adobe Reader (all
free). If you get Pages you can also export documents to PDF with it.

Perhaps someone who knows the ecosystem better should be doing the reviews?

------
abruzzi
$6.99 on the iPad to print? Mine prints for free. I also set up a print server
at work (also free) so a couple dozen enterprise printers are accessible from
the iPad on the internal wifi.

~~~
r00fus
Can you explain how you're doing so? Printing is a nightmare in my win/mac/iOS
household.

------
M4v3R
"First, there’s a full-size USB 2.0 port. This means you can connect your
existing peripheral devices, including a mouse, printer, or phone to your
tablet. (Ever wish you could charge your phone with your iPad?)"

Is he really sure that Surface will be able to charge another device via USB?
Having a port is one thing, but being able to deliver required power while on
battery is another.

~~~
test001only
The surface team did an ama on reddit and they said that you can connect a
cell phone and charge it -
[http://www.reddit.com/r/IAmA/comments/11kyja/iam_panos_panay...](http://www.reddit.com/r/IAmA/comments/11kyja/iam_panos_panay_gm_of_microsoft_surface_amaa_ask/c6ne2bu)

------
nfg
I know there's claims and counterclaims but if/when Office for iOS goes on
sale it'll be interesting to see how they price it.

------
thedrbrian
How does anyone know anything about the surface? Haven't most of the press
_exclusive_ samples been less than 5 minutes?

